# How to remove plastisol transfer from shirts?



## BIGMANSHOP (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello i recently did an order of 100 shirts. I ordered screen print transfers from proworld. I sent the design everything correctly but my employee pressed them on black 50/50 shirts. Now how could i remove this from the shirts so i can reprint on them. Anyone know of anything?

I cant have the texas upside down. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The amount of labor and chemicals required to remove this would cost more than buying new shirts, and the final output is going to look bad as you will never get it all out without compromising the garment itself.

Sorry there, looks like you'll want to rush order 100 new garments and 100 new transfers.


----------



## BIGMANSHOP (Oct 15, 2015)

So there's no way on undoing it then?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your pm is full. But no sir you will have to remake. PM me after you empty some.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Correct, you can't undo it in a way that allows you to sell the garment. 

These are the expensive lessons we all go through a few times unfortunately.

But that's also how we learn!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spotting gun-200
Sr97 solvent maybe 2 gals- 100 plus
Labor- 3-5 hours
May still have stains

Get new shirts
Fire employee


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

beanie357 said:


> Fire employee


Lol. Might not be employee's fault -- did ops management issue a proof image for production? Did the art department screw up the proof?

I have idea which way most flags go myself. Couldn't name most flags by sight.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> Lol. Might not be employee's fault -- did ops management issue a proof image for production? Did the art department screw up the proof?
> 
> I have idea which way most flags go myself. Couldn't name most flags by sight.


Treefox, even us long timers made the mistake but I would now notice after the first 1 or2 and fix it. Newbie101. This is just flag upside down. I am in Texas I would notice this. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

PM full again 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

BIGMANSHOP said:


> Hello i recently did an order of 100 shirts. I ordered screen print transfers from proworld. I sent the design everything correctly but my employee pressed them on black 50/50 shirts. Now how could i remove this from the shirts so i can reprint on them. Anyone know of anything?
> 
> I cant have the texas upside down. PLEASE HELP.


lay a mistake shirt out so the sleeve is by itself with nothing under except maybe a clean blank shirt (preferably black). Get an old shirt or sleeve or leg of sweats(clean and preferably black). get it wet with acetone. lay this on top of the mistake transfer for a couple minutes. the transfer may wrinkle up and the adhesive soften so you can peel it off. Possibly the adhesive is too strong but you may be able to get it off. Since you will be laying a new transfer right on top this might be okay.
If you are able to remove the transfer, heat press or run through conveyor dryer to evaporate any acetone in the shirt sleeve before putting a new transfer.

In future- no matter how much you assume your employee knows- always instruct and do one yourself with them watching to make sure transfers applied properly. People make mistakes when they are looking at things upside down and they cannot visualize.


----------



## BIGMANSHOP (Oct 15, 2015)

By any chance could i cover it with a venyl transfer?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

BIGMANSHOP said:


> By any chance could i cover it with a venyl transfer?


If it was opaque enough to cover, not sure if vinyl would be. You would have to have both colors (black and white) . Might be better to have a digital full color transfer (full color flag). that might be opaque enough to cover. I'm not even sure a plastisol black & white would completely hide the one underneath. Then there is the issue of surface (could feel the other under it).
At this point there is shirt cost and labor cost so I would look into something like stahls full color cad printz since they are very opaque.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Custom Full Color Digital Transfers | Transfer Express


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

BIGMANSHOP said:


> By any chance could i cover it with a venyl transfer?


if you go with something different than what they ordered (for instance full color) then I would be honest with the customer before you do it (i.e. my new employee did them upside down so we will cover with a better quality image with no upcharge to you).

also note on the cad printz you can still just get a black and white image if that's what the customer wants (I would not change to full color without letting them know).


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

artlife said:


> If it was opaque enough to cover, not sure if vinyl would be. You would have to have both colors (black and white) . Might be better to have a digital full color transfer (full color flag). that might be opaque enough to cover. I'm not even sure a plastisol black & white would completely hide the one underneath. Then there is the issue of surface (could feel the other under it).
> At this point there is shirt cost and labor cost so I would look into something like stahls full color cad printz since they are very opaque.


We have an opaque trasfer and we full color digitally print. I am not sure if it will stick to plastisol. That's the one issues we have not run into. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

jfisk3475 said:


> We have an opaque trasfer and we full color digitally print. I am not sure if it will stick to plastisol. That's the one issues we have not run into.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


if it's larger (which it will have to be) and also the original was not solid. it should be ok.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bite the bullet and replace the shirts.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

artlife said:


> if it's larger (which it will have to be) and also the original was not solid. it should be ok.


We are not far from them and willing to help by sending a sample to see if it works. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Blue92 said:


> Bite the bullet and replace the shirts.


Yes that is what we would do. But knowing their issue with not being able to bite this one we will do what we can to help a fellow printer starting out. 
On another note we are shutting down for 2 weeks so merry Christmas to our forum family.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

you cant take the transfer off, you can but there will be a ghost image, face it, shirts are ruined, donate them to some worthy cause and rack it up as a learning experience.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

I would cut a black thermal shirt vinyl rectangle out and put over it
Then cut the white flag out and put on top
Of course if you are making a decient profit just redo the job since the T's are less than $1.40 wholesale


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

If you try to remove the transfer from the shirt you will be wasting your time and will not be able to resell the shirts. You can either use them as rags or test shirts when starting a job or sell them to a liquidation company for $1 per. Either way if you want to keep your customer happy you will be reprinting on new shirts. All part of the game.


----------

